# How do I get this to stain evenly?



## flatfoot (Jun 18, 2010)

I stripped this stock and spent a ton of time sanding it. It looked like fresh wood when I was through with it. I used the Minwax prep and Minwax "gunstock" stain. What can I do do get this thing to even up. I have already done 3 coats. The light areas just won't take the stain. What am I doing wrong? 

I don't expect it to be perfect because it was pretty rough to start with. I just don't like the striped look.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jun 18, 2010)

Strip it down again, and apply some sort of sanding sealer before staining.

Maybe sand it down, and two or three coats of sanding sealer.

That will give you a uniform flat look with stain.


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 19, 2010)

Like Twenty-five said strip it down and apply sand and sealer or a prestain.


----------



## GAR (Jun 19, 2010)

*Even stain?*

Looks like a birch wood stock. Going to have a difficult time getting it to even out.

Might want to go over to the CMP web site and look around. A lot of the guys have the same situation with Garand birch stocks.

Gar


----------



## flatfoot (Jun 19, 2010)

I used the Minwax Pre-Stain, which is supposed to prevent blotchiness. Any suggestions on another brand. I will also check out the site that Gar suggested.


----------



## ben300win (Jun 19, 2010)

Take it to Blue Ridge Products and see Rodney. They are on Clary Connector in the industrial park between Walmart and Eastanolee. Rodney will set you up with what you need to get the blotch out of it. It will require sanding it down to bare wood though unless you use a spray on die stain. Do not use Lacquer on it if you plan on taking it out hunting. Use a Marine Spar Varnish or a Poly finish on it. Good Luck.


----------



## flatfoot (Jun 19, 2010)

ben300win said:


> Take it to Blue Ridge Products and see Rodney. They are on Clary Connector in the industrial park between Walmart and Eastanolee. Rodney will set you up with what you need to get the blotch out of it. It will require sanding it down to bare wood though unless you use a spray on die stain. Do not use Lacquer on it if you plan on taking it out hunting. Use a Marine Spar Varnish or a Poly finish on it. Good Luck.



I know exactly where that place is at, I used to work nearby and would ride a bike around those loops on my lunch hour. I'll look into that. Thanks


----------



## jo_dawg69 (Jun 20, 2010)

yea if that is birch, you have your work cut out for you bud. you will have to strip it really good and sand the you know what out of it.


----------



## Ldgat (Jun 20, 2010)

Sure is purty just the way it is


----------



## faawrenchbndr (Jun 20, 2010)

The "discoloration" is what is referred to as FLAME.

Usually highly desireable, it's a pattern of grain in the wood. It will never even out, unless it is painted or you use an opaque color stain.


----------



## CAL (Jun 20, 2010)

faawrenchbndr said:


> The "discoloration" is what is referred to as FLAME.
> 
> Usually highly desireable, it's a pattern of grain in the wood. It will never even out, unless it is painted or you use an opaque color stain.



This is correct,most people wish they could have this type stock.


----------



## flatfoot (Jun 20, 2010)

Now you guys have got me thinking I should just leave it alone. Yesterday I "scuffed" it and added another coat, right side is fair, left is pretty much the same. I added some more pics. I wouldn't have thought about this being desirable in gun stocks. Is there any way to tell for sure what type of wood it is? It is a pre 68' Revelation Model 120. Thanks for the compliment Ld.


----------



## faawrenchbndr (Jun 20, 2010)

I think the stock looks outstanding! Would love to see the assembled rifle!


----------



## killitgrillit (Jun 20, 2010)

There are people out there that would kill to have a stock that looks like that. That gives it character, if it didn't have that it would look like a stained 2x4, BORING.


----------



## flatfoot (Jun 20, 2010)

faawrenchbndr said:


> I think the stock looks outstanding! Would love to see the assembled rifle!



Thanks, it will be a while before it is assembled. I haven't even started on the receiver and barrel yet, not to mention the trigger assembly. Those will need some major work. The paint on the receiver is scratched & bubbled and I may re-blue the barrel. I'm just trying to complete the stock right now.


----------



## bighonkinjeep (Jun 21, 2010)

Paint on the receiver?  It sounds  like you got yourself a project. Please don't sand the receiver. Use some fine steel wool or an appropriate chemical stripper.To refinish the steel,I recommend the Hoppes gun blue kit. Read the instructions and take your time. Use this on both the receiver and the barrel. Please don't paint the metal on your gun. I have rescued a few myself and it can be very rewarding.


----------



## flatfoot (Jun 21, 2010)

The receiver & trigger guard are aluminum. I am assuming it was paint. Whatever kind of coating it was it is coming off, big time. I was planning to use steel wool or a brush at the most to get it off. I was thinking about parkerizing.

I just finished putting some lipstick and rouge on a Marlin 60 that I horsetraded for. That is what got me started on this one. It can be addicting.


----------



## bighonkinjeep (Jun 22, 2010)

If you like the 2 tone look you can remove the finish with steel wool and it will look like this. I removed the finish from the barrel band butt plate and receiver.and then re blued the barrel


----------



## dawg2 (Jun 22, 2010)

faawrenchbndr said:


> The "discoloration" is what is referred to as FLAME.
> 
> Usually highly desireable, it's a pattern of grain in the wood. It will never even out, unless it is painted or you use an opaque color stain.



What he said.  You can try to manually add more stain to the lighter areas, but it will most likely look worse.


----------



## Junior_357 (Jul 22, 2010)

bighonkinjeep said:


> If you like the 2 tone look you can remove the finish with steel wool and it will look like this. I removed the finish from the barrel band butt plate and receiver.and then re blued the barrel



That's purdy...me likey.

Dang...now I have another project entering my mind - I need that like I need another gun.  Wait...I always need at least one more gun.


----------



## Rhino (Jul 22, 2010)

*Birch...*

Got into that a lot working with CMP Garand stocks.  Birch will be Birch, you will never get it to even out...Been there, but I think it looks good myself, something different.


----------



## Mirvin 264 (Jul 22, 2010)

If you run into another project with the same type of wood in the future, try mixing 4 parts denatured alcohol with one part Zinsser Bulls Eye clear shellac and apply a thin coat to the wood, buffing with steel wool after it has dried, before applying your stain(this process was called "p-coating" in my younger years)- Also, see if you can find some Old Masters brand wiping stain to use on the wood- It has a heavier body than Minwax or other penetrating stains, giving you more working time and better control of how even you want the stain to look.


----------

